# Smith Shield vs XDS



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Looking for a new carry pistol. Already have a G27 and LCP. These two caught my eye. Whats everyones favorite? Don't really have a preference in calibers. My other two pistols are .40 so looking for something new this time around.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I started with a Shield 40 and then picked up a Shield 9 -- ended up selling both in favor of the XDS. All three are great guns -- I just prefer a 45 caliber bullet for self defense.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I own both and like both alot. The trigger on the Shield is one it the best for a polymere frame pistol and has a fast reset. Both are very similar in size, if you set them on a table a few inches apart you couldn't tell a difference. The shield has a safety which I dislike but have got use to it. But like Scuba the XDS goes where I go. It shoots amazing, feels good and it's a .45. I didn't like the aggressive grip at first but after shooting it I fell in love with it. Also the recoil is not near as bad as you would think because if it's size.


----------

